# Four Good Reasons Not To Stick A 7A38 On A Nato



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I saw this fairly mint-looking stainless 7A38-7280 for sale on the 'Dark Side' yesterday: http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=177130



> *FS: Seiko 7A38-7280 "Speedie" Chronograph*
> 
> On offer I have a stunning 7A38 chrono from Seiko.
> 
> ...
































> Bracelet on this example is good for approx *6.5* inch wrists, but also looks fantastic on the Nato pictured.





















Now I know there are a lot of NATO fans amongst you, and likewise you probably that know I'm *not* a big fan of NATO's. :comando:

But can any of you honestly say that watch 'looks fantastic on a NATO' ?? :yucky: :thumbsdown:

The 7A38-728x range have a semi-integrated bracelet (Seiko p/n B1627), hence the 4 corresponding cut-outs in the ends of the watch case.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

And therein lies the problem â€¦.

From new, the Seiko p/n B1627 bracelet came with 10 removable adjustment links, and fitted

with a very short signed 16mm clasp closer (approx 12mm long) with no provision for adjustment.

Funnily enough, I remember one of my earliest posts on RLT was a â€˜wantedâ€™ ad for a Seiko B1627 bracelet. 

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=39586

A N.O.S. example, with the full complement of adjustment links turned up on eBay a couple of months later. 










In its original form, with all the removable adjustment links still in place, a B1627 will fit a wrist size up to 8â€.

Problem is that people with smaller wrists remove and subsequently lose / discard the links. Lots of them. :angry:

As would appear to be the case with the TZ-UK sellerâ€™s 7A38-7280:










I would proffer that the seller was (also) offering this watch on a Nato as a sop to potential buyers with larger wrists. :duh:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

By far the simplest solution (and far tidier-looking than 'sticking it on a NATO', which doesn't 'work' with this watch case) ....

is to change the clasp closer for one of the longer 16mm multi-hole adjustable types found on other Seiko bracelets.

I first noticed this little 'tweak' being used by some of the Filipino 'watch-botchers', as far back as March 2009.

Most of them seem to use one of the versions of the 25mm long Seiko 16mm clasp closer, with 5 adjustment holes.




























By the way, before anyone suggests it â€" a 16mm after-market clasp extender doesn't fit the standard short clasp closer.










It was something I tried myself at one stage. :hammer: It might fit, but you'd need to modify the short clasp closer. :butcher:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

But I've also seen this tweak done by a few other more reputable sellers, using the 35mm long 7-hole Seiko SQ clasp:














































Indeed, in the last three photos, Dan Braun also included the original short clasp closer in his sale listing on SCWF. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Using this longer 16mm x 35mm clasp closer has two advantages over the original short clasp:

Firstly it will add a full inch of bracelet adjustment length, to a bracelet that is short of adjustment links.

Also, it has the advantage that it helps positively locate the long hinged part of the Z-fold clasp underneath.

What I've found with the original fitment short clasp, is that if the bracelet is worn even slightly loose ....

it allows the 'tail' of the hinged part of the Z-fold to move about â€" and dig in the underside of your wrist.



















Of my own stainless white-faced 7A38-7280/-7289's, two of which are mint, and fitted with the original clasp closer.

The other two have modified clasps. One on a 25mm; the other â€" one of my favourite daily beaters on the 35mm.

It's one of my most comfortable 7A38's to wear â€" it's bracelet adjusted to perfection.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I would have posted this over on the 'Dark Side', in reply to the sales post ....

but unfortunately I still donâ€™t have the required 25 posts to allow me to contribute. :blush:

Made me chuckle to myself when I read the last post in the thread:



> Lovely watch, great price!
> 
> If only I had a smaller wrist.


Hopefully the buyer will take a look over here sometime and read this thread. :read:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Perhaps another idea would be to do what Seiko themselves have been known to do and simply use the ends of the braclets and screw-in tubes. This is my Seiko Kinetic, as supplied by Seiko;


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Or you could stick a rally on it! :angel_not:










But this is a completely different watch and I am just being a pain!









Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> But this is a completely different watch and I am just being a pain!


At least you haven't 'stuck it on a NATO' (yet), Mike. :tongue2:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Now I know there are a lot of NATO fans amongst you, and likewise you probably that know I'm *not* a big fan of NATO's. :comando:
> 
> But can any of you honestly say that watch 'looks fantastic on a NATO' ?? :yucky: :thumbsdown:


He's spoilt a perfectly good looking nato putting it on that!

IMHO


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mutley said:


> He's spoilt a perfectly good looking nato putting it on that!


I had seen a couple of nicely matched NATO colour combinations over on Foroderelojes.es, while browsing recently:



















Top is a 7A38-7070, which definitely looks better on the original bracelet. IMHO. :tongue2:

The bottom one is a pretty rare 7Axx - a 7A28-6040 if I'm not mistaken.

Would probably even look better on black leather with red stitching. IMHO. :grin:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

or a put it on a GasGasBones


















Derek


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

mmm... is it getting any better Paul? ...any hairier?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> mmm... is it getting any better Paul? ...any hairier?


No, Sorry, Julio. :no: Not to my eyes, anyway. :yucky:

Look, why don't you just admit defeat. Trim your wrist hair and stick it back on the B1615. 










You know it makes sense. :good:


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> [
> 
> Look, why don't you just admit defeat. Trim your wrist hair and stick it back on the B1615.


Hahahahaha, so close, so far away Paul!!! all the best :thumbsup:


----------

